# Add Three Words  (An Archery Story)



## Aknaps21

I saw this on another web site and thought it was interesting.   
One rule and One rule only.  “ADD THREE WORDS.” Lets see how this story unfolds.  EveryOne can play. Lets Play

In the Beginning


----------



## j.irvin

there I was


----------



## Hunterrs

Shooting my bow


----------



## SneekEE

at my mother-n-law


----------



## Havana Dude

but she ducked


----------



## hntg4fun

I was scared


----------



## olcowman

she weighs 285....


----------



## BlackArcher

with no teeth.


----------



## young gunna

Im the MAN!


----------



## JustUs4All

but in retrospect


----------



## Matt Sowell

i probably should


----------



## mcagle

Have shot again


----------



## Buck Nasty

But I chose


----------



## watermedic

to run away


----------



## Matt Sowell

because she had


----------



## watermedic

a big bag


----------



## Matt Sowell

which had a


----------



## JustUs4All

very bad smell


----------



## alligood729

Like Tink's 69


----------



## lagrangedave

under her chin


----------



## olcowman

but the bag...


----------



## watermedic

had a hole


----------



## TNGIRL

in it so


----------



## j.irvin

it poured out


----------



## george hancox

and the cats


----------



## bam_bam

ate it up


----------



## hntg4fun

she wanted revenge


----------



## ddd-shooter

so I ran


----------



## Buck Nasty

to the hills


----------



## red1691

BUT I Tripped


----------



## watermedic

over the dog


----------



## ddd-shooter

into a pile


----------



## hntg4fun

of steaming poop


----------



## JustUs4All

left by the


----------



## Buck Nasty

Cow wondering around


----------



## red1691

in the tall


----------



## hntg4fun

weeds of marijuana


----------



## watermedic

that were planted


----------



## bam_bam

in the yard


----------



## watermedic

by the hippies


----------



## horse2292

across the street


----------



## alligood729

from my lease


----------



## hntg4fun

they stood laughing


----------



## ddd-shooter

Time out-the title says 'archery story.' This is a mother in law story! lol


----------



## ddd-shooter

so i shot


----------



## JustUs4All

my arrow at


----------



## hayseedpaddy

*t*

the ten ring


----------



## red1691

on the hairy


----------



## Buck Nasty

mole she had


----------



## GA HOYT

on her head


----------



## JustUs4All

my aim was


----------



## TNGIRL

right on so


----------



## SneekEE

Then I decided


----------



## olcowman

next to the ...


----------



## hntg4fun

destroyed mole was


----------



## Silver Mallard

another hairy mole.....


----------



## bam_bam

so I shot


----------



## red1691

and hit her


----------



## lagrangedave

she's still coming


----------



## lagrangedave

But much slower


----------



## BlackArcher

so carefully I


----------



## ddd-shooter

nocked another arrow


----------



## Buck Nasty

But I sneezed


----------



## hntg4fun

and the arrow


----------



## ddd-shooter

went sailing and


----------



## BlackArcher

almost hit the


----------



## lagrangedave

buck eating corn


----------



## JustUs4All

but planted itself


----------



## NCHillbilly

In a Buick


----------



## lagrangedave

Big dead LaSabre


----------



## JustUs4All

belonging to the


----------



## lagrangedave

Preacher's one-eyed Mother-in -law


----------



## ddd-shooter

it blew up


----------



## alligood729

hitting the buck...


----------



## JustUs4All

a State record


----------



## olcowman

but I saw ...


----------



## watermedic

something that made


----------



## BlackArcher

me wonder why


----------



## Buck Nasty

his rack was


----------



## watermedic

shaped so different


----------



## JustUs4All

Then I noticed


----------



## BlackArcher

another point hidden


----------



## watermedic

under his left...


----------



## Buck Nasty

oversized butt cheek


----------



## billyblob

that smells like


----------



## watermedic

it should have


----------



## alligood729

been a flower


----------



## ddd-shooter

I was stunned


----------



## alligood729

to see money


----------



## JustUs4All

lots of money


----------



## watermedic

strapped to his


----------



## alligood729

huge right antler


----------



## DRB1313

I called the...


----------



## ddd-shooter

bass pro shops


----------



## BlackArcher

they were excited


----------



## hntg4fun

Buck with Bucks??


----------



## watermedic

will be the name


----------



## alligood729

for their new


----------



## alligood729

Playstation 3 game


----------



## JustUs4All

Get yours today!


----------



## 3d foam killer

butt it will


----------



## olcowman

Cain't top that!


----------



## Offroad

Shoot your Bow


----------



## horse2292

so we can


----------



## JustUs4All

get another chance


----------



## watermedic

to play this


----------



## TNGIRL

game again today!!!!


----------



## lagrangedave

Slowly I turned


----------



## JustUs4All

arrow on bowstring


----------



## TNGIRL

until the nock


----------



## alligood729

loudly popped off....


----------



## watermedic

and my bowstring


----------



## Offroad

slapped my arm


----------



## JustUs4All

causing me to


----------



## BlackArcher

Squeal like a


----------



## southwoodshunter

little girl in


----------



## TNGIRL

a Disney ride!!!!


----------



## alligood729

Then I saw..


----------



## ddd-shooter

another big one


----------



## alligood729

directly under me...


----------



## jimmy fletcher

my heart pounded


----------



## horse2292

loudly in my


----------



## TNGIRL

chest, I pulled


----------



## watermedic

the bow back


----------



## southwoodshunter

and I waited


----------



## horse2292

to see if


----------



## southwoodshunter

If he was


----------



## JustUs4All

going to present


----------



## horse2292

me with a


----------



## TNGIRL

heart and lung


----------



## horse2292

shot but he


----------



## watermedic

looked up at


----------



## JustUs4All

as I was


----------



## watermedic

about to draw


----------



## southwoodshunter

and he looked


----------



## alligood729

surprised to see...


----------



## goob

a naked woman


----------



## lagrangedave

smoking a cigar


----------



## win280

and looking like


----------



## goob

she had been


----------



## watermedic

mud wrestling with


----------



## TNGIRL

a dozen pigs


----------



## win280

but she ran


----------



## BlakeB

when young gunna


----------



## GA HOYT

showed us his


----------



## hntg4fun

big ole massive


----------



## TNGIRL

bow and arrows


----------



## JustUs4All

needlessly, however, because


----------



## GA HOYT

he couldn't shoot


----------



## goob

worth'a crap and


----------



## alligood729

only practices 3D


----------



## goob

in perfect situations


----------



## hntg4fun

but this was


----------



## horse2292

funny in a


----------



## goob

certain kinda way


----------



## Offroad

because i saw


----------



## goob

a huge hairy


----------



## ironhead7544

mole located under


----------



## goob

his arm pit


----------



## ddd-shooter

Those dang moles!


----------



## alligood729

don't score well....


----------



## TNGIRL

Then a squirrel


----------



## BlackArcher

droped a nut


----------



## TNGIRL

from a tree


----------



## JustUs4All

so I just


----------



## alligood729

sat back down..


----------



## goob

and pulled out


----------



## Hunterrs

a .357 mag


----------



## GA HOYT

and aimed at


----------



## hntg4fun

the dropped nut


----------



## JustUs4All

a gentle squeeze


----------



## goob

and wow nothing


----------



## ddd-shooter

the gun was


----------



## goob

caked up with


----------



## horse2292

honeybun from the


----------



## alligood729

snack I had


----------



## goob

right before I


----------



## alligood729

left the house...


----------



## ddd-shooter

this morning when


----------



## horse2292

I kissed my


----------



## BlackArcher

wife, she said


----------



## alligood729

shoot a biggin'!!!!


----------



## goob

And my wife


----------



## ddd-shooter

went over to


----------



## alligood729

12 Point Archery


----------



## alligood729

in Covington Ga


----------



## alligood729

and bought me..


----------



## BlackArcher

A Spanking New


----------



## JustUs4All

cushion for my


----------



## goob

hindend because it


----------



## Fortenberry

is really sore


----------



## GA HOYT

from sitting there


----------



## DRB1313

on that broadhead


----------



## alligood729

a Rage 3blade


----------



## Matt Reed

she was bleeding


----------



## whateverjones

between her eyes


----------



## GA HOYT

were i shot her


----------



## ddd-shooter

Bet that hurt


----------



## goob

now she doesn't


----------



## horse2292

want to go


----------



## watermedic

anywhere with me


----------



## Fortenberry

good thing, cause


----------



## TNGIRL

I really stink!!!!!


----------



## watermedic

So now I'm


----------



## JustUs4All

once again going


----------



## SneekEE

where no man


----------



## Offroad

would ever go


----------



## SneekEE

that beeing Oprah's


----------



## thompsonsz71

the show will


----------



## JustUs4All

air tomorrow afternoon


----------



## thompsonsz71

while yall are


----------



## ddd-shooter

out hunting, I


----------



## TNGIRL

announce to the


----------



## southwoodshunter

crowd that I


----------



## JustUs4All

am ready to


----------



## watermedic

take my punishment


----------



## TNGIRL

so go ahead


----------



## watermedic

and pull out


----------



## JustUs4All

all the stops


----------



## Fortenberry

and don't miss


----------



## horse2292

me acting like


----------



## alligood729

a drunk monkey...


----------



## horse2292

going crazy on


----------



## alligood729

my lock-on stand...


----------



## southwoodshunter

why am I


----------



## ddd-shooter

acting like this?


----------



## alligood729

Because I shot.....


----------



## SneekEE

myself in the


----------



## thompsonsz71

leg, dont ask


----------



## alligood729

if it hurt...


----------



## TNGIRL

cause it DID!!!!!!


----------



## watermedic

Now don't laugh


----------



## goob

at this thread


----------



## horse2292

because this could


----------



## JustUs4All

happen to you


----------



## alligood729

the next time..


----------



## TNGIRL

you pull out


----------



## goob

your weed whacker


----------



## watermedic

after drinking too


----------



## alligood729

much branch water..


----------



## horse2292

Lets get something


----------



## TNGIRL

hot and spicy


----------



## goob

And down it


----------



## ddd-shooter

with a glass


----------



## alligood729

of moonshine whiskey...


----------



## goob

oooo  weeeeee   popcorn


----------



## watermedic

and potted meat!!


----------



## thompsonsz71

sounds so good


----------



## horse2292

I think I'm


----------



## watermedic

about to get


----------



## alligood729

in my truck..


----------



## BlackArcher

and drive to


----------



## watermedic

the local picadilly.


----------



## thompsonsz71

that sounds so


----------



## j.irvin

good, I don't


----------



## TNGIRL

feel so good


----------



## watermedic

I just want


----------



## win280

to go somewhere


----------



## ddd-shooter

to forget about


----------



## alligood729

missing that buck..


----------



## ddd-shooter

The next day,


----------



## alligood729

at first light..


----------



## ddd-shooter

I went to


----------



## watermedic

my favorite stand


----------



## horse2292

at the WMA


----------



## alligood729

and found nobody


----------



## horse2292

shooting the bear


----------



## crawdad24

the mole bursted


----------



## goob

I mean busted


----------



## TNGIRL

and thick ugly


----------



## watermedic

moss that grew


----------



## goob

on my butt


----------



## watermedic

and around my...


----------



## ddd-shooter

ears came out


----------



## TNGIRL

with flowers galore!!!!!


----------



## goob

Then, the very


----------



## watermedic

next second, I


----------



## TNGIRL

went to sleep


----------



## horse2292

in the truck


----------



## watermedic

, how did I


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket

find this stand


----------



## watermedic

with my eyes


----------



## JustUs4All

all full of


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket

hopes and dreams


----------



## TNGIRL

But I have!!!!!!


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket

To go back


----------



## JustUs4All

once again to


----------



## ddd-shooter

the place where


----------



## TNGIRL

I was born......


----------



## JustUs4All

and try to


----------



## watermedic

bring back those...


----------



## JustUs4All

two ugly moles


----------



## ddd-shooter

that i had


----------



## NCHillbilly

bought on Ebay


----------



## BlackArcher

The Next Day


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket

my doctor called


----------



## watermedic

with bad news...


----------



## JustUs4All

that green stuff


----------



## clemsongrad

..was shooting PSE!


----------



## thompsonsz71

what the heck


----------



## ddd-shooter

happened to this


----------



## Buck Nasty

Slim Whitman album


----------



## watermedic

that clemsongrad cherished


----------



## alligood729

but his wife...


----------



## watermedic

hated so bad


----------



## goob

so she took


----------



## olchevy

A knife to...


----------



## goob

herself, then she


----------



## olchevy

came after me...


----------



## BlackArcher

and tried to


----------



## KMckie786

spread the butter


----------



## GAcarver

With a rock


----------



## BlackArcher

Today is Wednesday


----------



## dmedd

and I have


----------



## KMckie786

got to go


----------



## BlackArcher

to Illinois to


----------



## dmedd

try my best


----------



## KMckie786

to get the


----------



## dmedd

evil little voices


----------



## dirtroad

in bow range


----------



## Silver Mallard

while scratching my....


----------



## KMckie786

little itty bitty


----------



## dmedd

release trigger finger


----------



## dstrick

with poison ivy


----------



## clemsongrad

Hopefully, I will


----------



## Offroad

Get rid of


----------



## dmedd

this awful rash


----------



## BlackArcher

replacing it with


----------



## bowman77

another head cold


----------



## dirtroad

The ARCHERY story....


----------



## burnout

Its opening morning


----------



## KMckie786

I feel breakfast


----------



## dmedd

rebelling in my


----------



## clemsongrad

stomach, but I


----------



## bowman77

hit the truck


----------



## clemsongrad

with the fireman........


----------



## KMckie786

screaming "You Out"!


----------



## bowman77

so I grab


----------



## dmedd

the Destroyer 340


----------



## bowman77

nocked an arrow


----------



## dmedd

and patiently waited


----------



## clemsongrad

for Joe &


----------



## bowman77

Scott to show


----------



## olchevy

arrive they didn't


----------



## BlackArcher

upset I wasn't


----------



## KMckie786

I was jumping


----------



## young gunna

in serious urge


----------



## KMckie786

There it was


----------



## j.irvin

wearing a pink


----------



## KMckie786

antler on it's


----------



## dmedd

chain around it's


----------



## KMckie786

thick mossy nuts


----------



## dmedd

Oh my, what


----------



## BlackArcher

thick glossy rocks


----------



## dmedd

in the stream


----------



## clemsongrad

that i just


----------



## KMckie786

Saw that monster


----------



## bowman77

but it ran


----------



## clemsongrad

into a tree


----------



## bowman77

and broke it's


----------



## goob

big glossy nuts
















HAHAHAHAHAHAHA (sorry, i had to)


----------



## dmedd

let's get away


----------



## dmedd

from glossy nuts


----------



## dmedd

and back to


----------



## dmedd

something pertaining to


----------



## clemsongrad

longs legs and


----------



## dmedd

actual archery stuff


----------



## dirtroad

it is hopeless....


----------



## alligood729

I'm with dmedd


----------



## alligood729

let's get back


----------



## alligood729

to a story


----------



## alligood729

that's archery related


----------



## alligood729

here we go......


----------



## alligood729

I won Augusta.....


----------



## alligood729

two years ago......


----------



## alligood729

now I can't.........


----------



## alligood729

shoot worth crap.....


----------



## alligood729

I need help!!!!!!!:d:d


----------



## alligood729

Who's the coach.....


----------



## alligood729

in this house?????


----------



## silentsteps

coach Ted Nugent


----------



## olchevy

Can help you


----------



## alligood729

Too far away!!!!!


----------



## bowman77

then move closer


----------



## KMckie786

There was this


----------



## KMckie786

One guy at


----------



## KMckie786

Social circle who


----------



## KMckie786

Shot with us


----------



## silentsteps

but he only


----------



## Offroad

had one arrow


----------



## bowman77

That he lost


----------



## BlackArcher

in the woods


----------



## BlackArcher

thick green stuff


----------



## BlackArcher

tall prickly stuff


----------



## BlackArcher

i got pricked


----------



## BlackArcher

While looking for


----------



## BlackArcher

it. So I


----------



## bowman77

cried like a


----------



## olchevy

baby, who'd just


----------



## BlackArcher

wet his huggies


----------



## bowman77

I found the


----------



## silentsteps

knock of the


----------



## bowman77

arrow, embedded below


----------



## BlackArcher

the copperhead snake


----------



## bowman77

. So I jumped


----------



## olchevy

It jumped also


----------



## Offroad

and ran away


----------



## BlackArcher

with the arrow


----------



## bowman77

hanging out of


----------



## stuffer

of his rear


----------



## bowman77

.But look out


----------



## BlackArcher

now, Says Bud.


----------



## dmedd

Hey, what the


----------



## Country_boy1990

arrows not here!


----------



## KMckie786

Dang mossy nuts!


----------



## BlackArcher

Now Target Two


----------



## KMckie786

The Dreaded Bedded


----------



## rednekbowhunter

And the end!


----------



## GRIV

and I LOL'ed


----------



## Aknaps21

Now it's Quiet


----------



## goob

and I think,


----------



## alligood729

we're all crazy....


----------



## oldmanbill

And hit where


----------



## goob

we didnt want


----------



## BlackArcher

to end this


----------



## young gunna

so lets go


----------



## BlakeB

and end this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watermedic

If you don't


----------



## watermedic

like this game


----------



## BlackArcher

then don't play!


----------



## tattooed archer

A Hoyt exploded


----------



## watermedic

with laughter, then


----------



## BlakeB

This worthless thread


----------



## goob

yet claimed another


----------



## watermedic

person who wrote


----------



## BlackArcher

In the Begining


----------



## watermedic

was the word


----------



## oldgeez

and the word


----------



## crawdad24

"Joe Dirt" runs through


----------



## Offroad

the shootin lane


----------



## goob

and right into


----------



## tattooed archer

a briar patch


----------



## bowman77

while grabbing the


----------



## SecretAgnt

Goat by the


----------



## KMckie786

green mossy nuts


----------



## beastridge

he passed gas


----------



## young gunna

boy it stunk


----------



## KMckie786

smelled like watermedic!


----------



## alligood729

NO you didn't....


----------



## alligood729

really say that....


----------



## KMckie786

That just happend!


----------



## rednekbowhunter

And the end


----------



## watermedic

It wasn't really


----------



## Offroad

even getting near


----------



## KMckie786

300ft per second


----------



## rednekbowhunter

god please end


----------



## KMckie786

This target panic


----------



## watermedic

it really sucks


----------



## crawdad24

cause its true


----------



## watermedic

I even tried


----------



## beastridge

drinking the kool-aid


----------



## young gunna

but it got


----------



## KMckie786

worse, so I


----------



## alligood729

thought to myself....


----------



## alligood729

whatta buncha idiots..........


----------



## alligood729

I think I.....


----------



## alligood729

need to get


----------



## alligood729

my hunting bow.....


----------



## alligood729

setup to kill......


----------



## watermedic

a couple pigs,


----------



## GAcarver

or a Bigfoot


----------



## alligood729

Can I go..


----------



## alligood729

with you Chuck.....


----------



## alligood729

to kill pigs????


----------



## KMckie786

How bout me?


----------



## alligood729

You can't go!!!


----------



## alligood729

because you shoot...


----------



## alligood729

a mathews bow!!!


----------



## watermedic




----------



## BlackArcher

Get a Hoyt


----------



## KMckie786

i dont want ...


----------



## KMckie786

to be a ...


----------



## KMckie786

member of the ...


----------



## KMckie786

"boner" collector club!


----------



## alligood729

You won't be....


----------



## alligood729

as soon as......


----------



## alligood729

you get a.......


----------



## alligood729

real man's bow!!!


----------



## oldgeez

please Lord let


----------



## oldgeez

this thread die


----------



## oldgeez

so my e-mail


----------



## oldgeez

can get relief


----------



## KMckie786

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## watermedic

We'll keep it


----------



## watermedic

going just for


----------



## watermedic

you Old Geez


----------



## Luckybuck

slung his bow


----------



## BlackArcher

to the top


----------



## BlackArcher

then stood by


----------



## BlackArcher

to watch it


----------



## BlackArcher

drop! crashing down


----------



## BlackArcher

to  the floor


----------



## BlackArcher

that bow is


----------



## BlackArcher

done, now that's


----------



## BlackArcher

for sure!  So...


----------



## goob

I went to


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

get another one


----------



## oldgeez

i spent days


----------



## oldgeez

reading this thread


----------



## watermedic

and it still


----------



## goob

is the best


----------



## watermedic

way to spend


----------



## Offroad

losing shooting time


----------



## goob

but you know


----------



## Offroad

you gotta practice


----------



## goob

every single day


----------



## oldgeez

don't have time


----------



## oldgeez

goob keeps posting


----------



## goob

on this thread


----------



## goob

and you know


----------



## goob

there is an


----------



## goob

unsubscribe button on


----------



## goob

your user CP


----------



## goob

for your use


----------



## goob

for threads you


----------



## goob

no longer want


----------



## goob

to subscribe to


----------



## goob

and then I


----------



## watermedic

won't have to


----------



## alligood729

keep posting here...


----------



## alligood729

to remind you...


----------



## oldgeez

all i see


----------



## oldgeez

in my user-cp


----------



## oldgeez

is "subscribe to"


----------



## oldgeez

nothing to "unsubscribe??"


----------



## BlackArcher

Contact Tech Support


----------



## BlackArcher

Hello! Tech Support..


----------



## BlackArcher

How may I


----------



## BlackArcher

Assist You Geez?


----------



## watermedic

There's no help


----------



## goob

ok geez, under


----------



## goob

this subscribed thread


----------



## goob

in your cp


----------



## goob

there should be


----------



## goob

a button just


----------



## goob

south of the


----------



## goob

link that says


----------



## goob

"reply" and "unsubscribe"


----------



## goob

you should be


----------



## goob

able to click


----------



## goob

"unsubscribe" and you


----------



## goob

wont have to


----------



## goob

hate me for


----------



## goob

posting on here


----------



## goob

just like shooting


----------



## goob

small bucks, and


----------



## oldgeez

i don't hate


----------



## oldgeez

you, can't stand


----------



## oldgeez

this omnipresent thread


----------



## watermedic

Well go away


----------



## BlackArcher

no time in


----------



## BlackArcher

the near future


----------



## goob

and sorry geez


----------



## goob

we want you


----------



## goob

to keep posting


----------



## goob

on this thread


----------

